# Beat the clocks to Windsor



## redjedi (4 Oct 2010)

Anyone wish to join me in a little or big ride out to Windsor and the surrounding areas on the weekend of 15/16 October? Before the clocks go back at the end of the month and it starts getting dark before I'm even awake 

I was thinking of a ride similar to one we did last year. Perhaps a little shorter (perhaps not) depending on how I/we feel.

Ride to Windsor, a little tour of the countryside and into to the park before it gets too dark.

Either day is fine with me if there is a majority in favor of one, but I was planning on the Saturday.

Any takers?


----------



## zimzum42 (4 Oct 2010)

Work allowing I'd be interested. Think aperitif should be too


----------



## Norm (4 Oct 2010)

Me sir, please sir. 

(but we'll have to arrange meeting points so I can catch you.  )


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2010)

Yep, could be up for this


----------



## Aperitif (4 Oct 2010)

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=77574 was the rough route.
I'm working that weekend at ExCel  For a nice jaunt, then I would suggest getting through Windsor, over the footbridge and out to Eton, trundle to Cookham, passing through Burnham Beeches(which should be good), lunch at the Jolly Farmer (hold raffle, don't forget) and then turn back towards Windsor via Taplow etc - avoiding the Bisham abbey and all the off-road / dead end bits and bobs...finishing with a nice blast across Eton Wick, to the Great Park via Windsor, not Datchet circuit, entering via Crimp Hill, avoid the tour of the Smiths Lawn and head straight for George Trois at the top of The Long Walk. Bow to the 'Castle'  and repair to the hostelry of choice!

Haven't lived around there for over a year and am a bit rusty on the minutiae, sorry.


----------



## Norm (4 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> http://bikeroutetoas...px?course=77574 was the rough route.
> I'm working that weekend at ExCel  For a nice jaunt, then I would suggest getting through Windsor, over the footbridge and out to Eton, trundle to Cookham, passing through Burnham Beeches(which should be good), lunch at the Jolly Farmer (hold raffle, don't forget) and then turn back towards Windsor via Taplow etc - avoiding the Bisham abbey and all the off-road / dead end bits and bobs...finishing with a nice blast across Eton Wick, to the Great Park via Windsor, not Datchet circuit, entering via Crimp Hill, avoid the tour of the Smiths Lawn and head straight for George Trois at the top of The Long Walk. Bow to the 'Castle'  and repair to the hostelry of choice!
> 
> Haven't lived around there for over a year and am a bit rusty on the minutiae, sorry.


BrumJim and I did that route, well, the bit south of the river, about 10 days ago.


----------



## redjedi (5 Oct 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Work allowing I'd be interested. Think aperitif should be too






Norm said:


> Me sir, please sir.
> 
> (but we'll have to arrange meeting points so I can catch you.  )






ianrauk said:


> Yep, could be up for this



Excellent! 
I guess the Londoners could meet you in Windsor Norm, unless you know somewhere better. We'll probably be coming through Staines and up the A308 into Windsor.



Norm said:


> BrumJim and I did that route, well, the bit south of the river, about 10 days ago.



At least there'll be someone who knows where they're going


----------



## Norm (5 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Excellent!
> I guess the Londoners could meet you in Windsor Norm, unless you know somewhere better. We'll probably be coming through Staines and up the A308 into Windsor.


I'll come through to Staines, at least, say meet at the Runnymede? Then through Old Windsor, Datchet, Eton, across Dorney Common and into the Beeches, past Cliveden and to Cookham for grub. 

Then through Maidenhead, Bray and Oakley Green to Windsor, back through Old Windsor (crossing the route in), then up Crimp Hill and into the Park where, from the foot of the Copper Horse, we could see pretty much the whole route we'd just followed as well as being able to see Docklands, the Post Office Tower and the Gherkin. 

Oh, I've just looked at 'teef's route map, that goes south and through Winkfield Row and then up past Shottesbrooke. Nice.



redjedi said:


> At least there'll be someone who knows where they're going


 A resident of Windsor / Ascot for 47 years and one day, but I still regularly find new places to cycle.


----------



## topcat1 (5 Oct 2010)

so is it the saturday then?
meet point? 
wot time?
how far?


----------



## Becs (5 Oct 2010)

Gutted I can't make it


----------



## redjedi (5 Oct 2010)

topcat1 said:


> so is it the saturday then?
> meet point?
> wot time?
> how far?



No ones objected to Saturday yet, so Saturday it is.

How about the usual Hyde Park corner, at 9AM.

Staines Station for 10.30ish to meet Norm.

11.30 if anyone wants to join at Windsor.

1.30 - 2 Lunch stop at the Jolly Farmer.

How far can you go? 

Martin's route is about 60 miles, but we could always chop it down a bit if it's getting late, we don't want to get back to Windsor Park before it gets dark.

Then ride home.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2010)

9am HPC is good for me..


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> No ones objected to Saturday yet, so Saturday it is.
> 
> How about the usual Hyde Park corner, at 9AM.
> 
> ...



If you read my post of last night Luke, I did cut out all the Bisham Abbey stuff and so forth. It becomes just an out up, round and back, with a Thames view and climb into the park. Then go route one to George III rather than do the tour of the Polo Field / Obelisk - must be miles shorter then 60 knocking all that lot off...at least three pints shorter!


----------



## redjedi (5 Oct 2010)

Becs said:


> Gutted I can't make it



I hope you're not studying again. You've got to get your priorities right 




Aperitif said:


> If you read my post of last night Luke, I did cut out all the Bisham Abbey stuff and so forth. It becomes just an out up, round and back, with a Thames view and climb into the park. Then go route one to George III rather than do the tour of the Polo Field / Obelisk - must be miles shorter then 60 knocking all that lot off...at least three pints shorter!



Those names don't mean much to me, so I'll have a play around with a route tonight. 

I may even get a recce ride in before Saturday


----------



## Becs (5 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> I hope you're not studying again. You've got to get your priorities right




Nah, locumming for the weekend - covers half my rent so I can't complain too much! Won't be getting that many miles in before Whitstable though


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2010)

Oh oh, a route in my own back yard! And..... I think I am possibly free... if not, Ill make myself free. 

Luke, I am starting again to do alot of cycling around the Windsor/Slough/Ascot area now in lead up to the Whitstable ride so if you need me to check any routes out, let me know.


----------



## redjedi (5 Oct 2010)

Becs said:


> Nah, locumming for the weekend - covers half my rent so I can't complain too much! Won't be getting that many miles in before Whitstable though



Ok. Paying for a roof over your head somewhere safe to store your bike comes quite high on the priority list. We'll give you a pass for this one.

Whitstable is easy enough, although this talk of Basser Hill is a bit of a concern


----------



## redjedi (5 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh oh, a route in my own back yard! And..... I think I am possibly free... if not, Ill make myself free.
> 
> Luke, I am starting again to do alot of cycling around the Windsor/Slough/Ascot area now in lead up to the Whitstable ride so if you need me to check any routes out, let me know.



There'll still be plenty of drinking time on Saturday evening 

I'll try and work out an approx route and and then you can have a crack at it any time you want.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> There'll still be plenty of drinking time on Saturday evening
> 
> I'll try and work out an approx route and and then you can have a crack at it any time you want.



I wish... Only allowing myself one more drinking sess between now and Whitstable..

Cool, ta! Just thinking, Henley, Marlow and Gerrards Cross are all within my reaches.


----------



## gbs (5 Oct 2010)

I have put this in my diary but I will have to home, in Fulham, by 1700 latest so it may be that I will bail out at Windsor and place my faith in SW Railways.


----------



## Mista Preston (5 Oct 2010)

Sounds interesting. Will have to check with the boss and request a day pass


----------



## Becs (5 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cool, ta! Just thinking, Henley, Marlow and Gerrards Cross are all within my reaches.



Ooh all those places are in my practice area - you better watch out for a big-haired girlie aggressively  assertively driving a subaru down the country lanes!


----------



## Tynan (5 Oct 2010)

don't any of you go to football?

tsk


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2010)

Tynan said:


> don't any of you go to football?
> 
> tsk



of course, but away game for me that day.. and I have had my fair share of away games to shitty norvern towns thank you very much


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2010)

Sounds good to me too. 9am HPC, I'll be there


----------



## Mark Grant (5 Oct 2010)

If I can make it I'll be at HPC, or if I'm lazy Staines station. 

Mark.


----------



## Tynan (5 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> of course, but away game for me that day.. and I have had my fair share of away games to shitty norvern towns thank you very much



Tynan shall be enjoying the hospitality of Wolverhampton prior to West Ham thrashing Wolverhampton Wanderers, I think I'm on a 9am train


----------



## Aperitif (6 Oct 2010)

martint235 said:


> Sounds good to me too. 9am HPC, I'll be there



You'll probs. be wearing red socks for this gig eh, Big M? All the baseball bats lurking in Liverpool 8 cupboards take on a new significance...


----------



## martint235 (6 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You'll probs. be wearing red socks for this gig eh, Big M? All the baseball bats lurking in Liverpool 8 cupboards take on a new significance...



Yeah great! Smashing! Super! Another flippin American owner. What was wrong with the Chinese Govt Kenny Yuang buying us!


----------



## redjedi (6 Oct 2010)

So our rider list so far

Zimzum ?
Norm
Ianrauk
Topcat1
Davywalnuts
gbs
Mista Preston
martint235
Mark Grant

Not a bad start.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Oct 2010)

Don't forget you'll need a bag full of gifts for the lunchtime raffle Luke - get shopping!


----------



## redjedi (6 Oct 2010)

10 gifts would mean I need to take a bag with me...unless

I get some of these. I could get those in my pocket


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2010)

[QUOTE 1200215"]
Do my best to get a pass, Luke.

I've booked the following Friday night/all day Sat off already, for the Whitstable thing.

I'll ask the OH at an opportune moment.

Smarmy niceness time I reckon.


[/quote]



Do 2 weeks of washing up User.. that'll nail it..


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> of course, but away game for me that day.. and I have had my fair share of away games to shitty norvern towns thank you very much



Very nice!!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Very nice!!



Yer - uncouth Southern jesse innit?!  (Sorry Ian - just stirring - I'm still at work waiting for some work to upload and I'm full of mischief  )


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Very nice!!



Just the old footy banter Pots..


----------



## Aperitif (6 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just the old footy banter Pots..



You'll give potsy the blues if you carry on like that 'son'


----------



## redjedi (7 Oct 2010)

Here's the approx. planned route, allowing for local knowledge to take us somewhere nicer.

I've stopped it in the park where we can work out our return trips as and when. Either into the Windsor for the train/pub or straight out and back to the village of London.

The lunch stop should be at about the 36 mile mark in Cookham Dean at the Jolly Farmer (best burgers for miles ). That's at the top of the second climb of the day which should be enough to work up an appetite 

Fingers crossed for a repeat of this weekends weather.


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Here's the approx. planned route, allowing for local knowledge to take us somewhere nicer.




Wot, no heads down drag race along the A4??????


----------



## redjedi (7 Oct 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Wot, no heads down drag race along the A4??????



That's why I left the return trip open, I'm sure you'll get some takers


----------



## Norm (7 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Here's the approx. planned route, allowing for local knowledge to take us somewhere nicer.


Haha... that is almost exactly the route which was in my head! 

The only bit that I'd contemplate is where you turn off in Bray, at the 41 mile mark, you head along Monkey Island Lane, which has about 500m of gravel which was freshly laid this year and is pretty deep. The road last year looked like this, that's before the new gravel was added. I attack that with impunity on my MTB, and the Smalls love it because their bikes get all squirly on it, but I wouldn't want to take a road bike down there.

If you want a heads down drag race, you've either got Dorney Common (under the 26m mark) or the Albert Road (starting at about the 48 mile point).


----------



## redjedi (7 Oct 2010)

Fortunately for me your brain leaked onto the forum 



Norm said:


> I'll come through to Staines, at least, say meet at the Runnymede? Then through Old Windsor, Datchet, Eton, across Dorney Common and into the Beeches, past Cliveden and to Cookham for grub.
> 
> Then through Maidenhead, Bray and Oakley Green to Windsor, back through Old Windsor (crossing the route in), then up Crimp Hill and into the Park



I'll admit to using your directions as a guide...okay I followed them exactly





The edit function doesn't work very well on that site, so I'll re-do it later. Down to Holyport then onto the Forest Green Road?


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just the old footy banter Pots..



Just you wait 'til you draw us away in the FA cup,then you'll see a real northern ground


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Here's the approx. planned route, allowing for local knowledge to take us somewhere nicer.
> 
> I've stopped it in the park where we can work out our return trips as and when. Either into the Windsor for the train/pub or straight out and back to the village of London.
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing the route.

Just wondering if we should divert through Richmond park, Hampton Court, Lower Sunbury and Shepperton for a prettier route than the direct boring one I do everyday? Also bypasses the shi* hole that is Hounslow where we are also more likely to be run off the road as you take you life in you hands there. Dive it is!!

Ill check out mile 25 onwards on Saturday morning, if any one fancies a cycle... Norm?


----------



## Norm (7 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Fortunately for me your brain leaked onto the forum


Indeed, but I still find it impressive that you were able to plot pretty much the exact route just from the name of a few towns and villages and country piles. 



redjedi said:


> The edit function doesn't work very well on that site, so I'll re-do it later. Down to Holyport then onto the Forest Green Road?


That would certainly work, it's generally quiet down through Holyport and, even though the B3024 is a 60 limit from Moneyrow Green to Fifield, it's a nice ride.



Davywalnuts said:


> Ill check out mile 25 onwards on Saturday morning, if any one fancies a cycle... Norm?


 Could do as long as you don't mind waiting for me to puff up the three climbs.  

We could meet a bit before Eton if you want. Right under mile 21 is the Windsor Farm Shop, a pleasant place for a coffee stop.


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> Could do as long as you don't mind waiting for me to puff up the three climbs.
> 
> We could meet a bit before Eton if you want. Right under mile 21 is the Windsor Farm Shop, a pleasant place for a coffee stop.



That my friend, would not be a problem, as stupidly, I am thinking of doing the Oxford-London ride, then straight to the reccie... Am I nuts?? So if I did, the chances are I would be fairly slow anyhow. 

Still comtemplating it.. as it also means I can get out yet another day on slim-fast...


----------



## Norm (7 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am I nuts??


Well, you chose the username.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Just you wait 'til you draw us away in the FA cup,then you'll see a real northern ground



Standing on the Station looking into your ground was close enough thank's very much Potsy


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Standing on the Station looking into your ground was close enough thank's very much Potsy



Philistine,just cos it's slightly 'basic' shall we say



anyway it's not ours any longer it belongs to Sale Sharks now,we are only tenants


----------



## Mista Preston (7 Oct 2010)

Pass confirmed.





Hope the pace is not too high for my little legs


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> Pass confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that to all your shoes, Clive.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Oct 2010)

I've got to agree with Davy about the route via Richmond park, Hampton Court, Lower Sunbury and Shepperton being more scenic, albeit a little longer.

Mark.


----------



## Norm (7 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> That my friend, would not be a problem, as stupidly, I am thinking of doing the Oxford-London ride, then straight to the reccie... Am I nuts?? So if I did, the chances are I would be fairly slow anyhow.
> 
> Still comtemplating it.. as it also means I can get out yet another day on slim-fast...


Balls. Sorry, Davy, I won't be able to make the recce this Saturday, as I've just realised that the Cycle Show starts tomorrow, which means I'm out this Saturday heading up to Earls Court with a friend.

Sorry.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Oct 2010)

Might I suggest this route http://ridewithgps.com/routes/197004 to Windsor as a possible Davy friendly alternative.
Feel free to shoot me down in flames


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

Romance! I always liked route 1 - A30 (Pothole Central - it used to be...)...Staines by Pass, M25 racing and the curly-wurly arrival to the gloomy underpass at Runnymede, thence The Thames a droit, past the parking (Always meant to try 'ices' at the café there...) to Priest Hill, up and in the Park, or straight ahead to Datchet - sneaking up on the Castle from behind, then doing a nice little shimmy across the footbridge toward Eton.


----------



## redjedi (7 Oct 2010)

Mark Grant said:


> Might I suggest this route http://ridewithgps.com/routes/197004 to Windsor as a possible Davy friendly alternative.
> Feel free to shoot me down in flames



Great minds. This was the route I had just finished, which is almost exactly the same. Only adds another 5 miles to the route.

The A4 through Maidenhead didn't look too nice so I tried to minimise our exposure to that stretch of road.


----------



## redjedi (7 Oct 2010)

Does anyone have Sig's number? I know she doesn't get online much at the moment and we may need cake at some point


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Does anyone have Sig's number? I know she doesn't get online much at the moment and we may need cake at some point



Don't really want to publish it because of 'spambots', Luke. It's here.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Oct 2010)

Luke, your route through Kingston seems to go against the one way system, but it is only a small adjustment to go with the flow.

Mark


----------



## redjedi (7 Oct 2010)

You've got to live dangerously occasionally


----------



## topcat1 (7 Oct 2010)

go through richmond and bushy park

Luke, i spoke to Sig earlier today, she's a maybe but will confirm next week


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Oct 2010)

Going through Bushy Park from Kingston to Hampton Court is quite a gravelly route. Probably a puncture risk. Not terrible, but easier to just go down the road next to the park.
Mark


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

Mark Grant said:


> Going through Bushy Park from Kingston to Hampton Court is quite a gravelly route. Probably too high a puncture risk.
> 
> Mark



Last year that was Mistral's bit - brilliant. 0 petits trous...


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Oct 2010)

Teef,
you just don't give a chap time to edit!


----------



## topcat1 (7 Oct 2010)

avoiding kingston , richmond town/bridge twickenham bushy park


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Great minds. This was the route I had just finished, which is almost exactly the same. Only adds another 5 miles to the route.
> 
> The A4 through Maidenhead didn't look too nice so I tried to minimise our exposure to that stretch of road.



Ild be thinking this is the better route than diverting that much through Thames Ditton and all that extra traffic/lights. 

If need be, as we pass under a mile away, we could snoop accross to Shepperton Studios... the likely hood is all we will see if warehouses however.. Theres also Laleham Riverside we can cycle along as a minor detour whats a nice detour too. Theres also a nice pub there for any in need.. 

Along 'The Causeway', just after leaving St Aines, the Council, in their wisdom, decieded to re-lay the road this summer... all fair and well.. but they didnt bother with the cycle lane, so there is quite an annoying ridge all the way along that we need to be wary about. 

Am not going to do the Oxford ride tonight as my legs are dead. But am still going for a reccie tomorrow morning for the Windsor bit onwards. Norm, dont worry, have fun. If anyone wants to join then please let me know.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Last year that was Mistral's bit - brilliant. 0 petits trous...



I would +1 this bit too. Was a first for me on that route.


----------



## redjedi (8 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> I would +1 this bit too. Was a first for me on that route.



Is that the bit going around the outside of the park next to the river? I did that a few weeks ago on the way back from Box Hill and it was very pleasant.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Is that the bit going around the outside of the park next to the river? I did that a few weeks ago on the way back from Box Hill and it was very pleasant.



If its the one where you go past that big house with gold leaf everywhere, then am sure thats right.. BLING!


----------



## gbs (8 Oct 2010)

sorry, but I am off games until December. ENJOY WGP.


----------



## redjedi (8 Oct 2010)

gbs said:


> sorry, but I am off games until December. ENJOY WGP.



What's happened gbs?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Oct 2010)

gbs said:


> sorry, but I am off games until December. ENJOY WGP.



gws gbs

Davy: p.m.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Oct 2010)

Not long home from setting off at half 9 this morning for todays reccie. 

Well, theres going to be some um'ing and some arr'ing and some wvm avoiding to deliberate over. 

Great cycle with Aperitif as always and a rather nice ale at that pub were going to for lunch, which, take note here, stops serving food at half 2pm.. 

Ummmmmmm...


----------



## Norm (9 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Well, theres going to be some um'ing and some arr'ing and some wvm avoiding to deliberate over.


Any dodgy bits west of Staines, Davy? I cycle all of those roads fairly regularly but, obviously, solo so I'm not sure whether they'd cause a problem for a group. There's always alternatives.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Oct 2010)

Nope, Staines was fine.. 

Some tweaks here and there but defo a few changes. 

Ill go over them monday when am back at a pc and can bring up some maps and.. when i havent just started downing a nice bottle of red too! Haha


----------



## Norm (9 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Nope, Staines was fine..


I was asking about west of Staines, not in Staines, but I guess the red has started to bite.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Oct 2010)

Ahhh, oops, i thought you was talking about the west side, in'it, ayyeeeee! Haha. 

Its more north/south Maidenhead area like... 

And yeh, hello second bottle...


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Oct 2010)

Ahhh, oops, i thought you was talking about the west side, in'it, ayyeeeee! Haha. 

Its more north/south Maidenhead area like... 

And yeh, hello second bottle...


----------



## redjedi (9 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ahhh, oops, i thought you was talking about the west side, in'it, ayyeeeee! Haha.
> 
> Its more north/south Maidenhead area like...
> 
> And yeh, hello second bottle...




Good work Davy but it appears that second bottle is repeating on you


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Oct 2010)

Oooooopss. Am seing double!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oooooopss. Am seing double!



Is that why you only wrote one 'e' ? 

Thank you for your company through those treacherous avenues of metal box attack, Davy. Datchet?  Windsor by the back to Eton (where I fell over whilst not minding my own business , Maidenhead (except for the nice man getting adults and children to do bee impersonations 
It was lucky we had each other for company as café after café succumbed to the stare of the recce group. As Davy mentioned, The Jolly Farmer stops serving food at 14:30, so plan your arrival for 12:00 - 12:30 for best effect Luke. We did try to find some interesting variations but alas, my spatio-directional difficulties came to the fore. Besides, Davy was leading - using Lukemaps. I got hit by a van (elbow) a millisecond before Davy, in front of me, yelled that rustic expletive "Oh, I say!" - and it missed him by a good 200mm...
I cycled 95 miles, not really doing anything apart from drinking a fine pint - and the sun did its best but the efforts were cloud constipated.
There were hints of Royston Vaisey as we trundled away from Cookham towrd Maidenhead, with the 'shootists' in the fields + a bloodied duck hanging from a farm gate. Definitely 'gimme six' (™ Adrian) territory.  Could be good fun next week people, if one of the shotgun wielders takes a fancy to a cyclist with plumage! Davy on his zebra was lucky to make safety.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2010)

Guy & Gals.
Sorry I'm now out of this ride.
I double booked myself with babysitting duties whilst loved one goes to her hairdressing appointment.


----------



## mistral (11 Oct 2010)

Mark Grant said:


> Going through Bushy Park from Kingston to Hampton Court is quite a gravelly route. Probably a puncture risk. Not terrible, but easier to just go down the road next to the park.
> Mark


Mark

Couple of options here

As Teef mentioned we did the one along the river last year without any problems ... no guarantees this time though!

The other is to exit RP at Ham Gate, crossing the river at Teddington Lock, walking over the footbridge, and then through Bushy Park, on the road, to Hampton Court. 

River Route

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/199920 

Via Teddington

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/199918

Both options manage to avoid downtown Kingston during the Saturday scramble for car parks.

I hope to make this one and see you all on Saturday


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Oct 2010)

we rode through Windsor on Saturday, en route to Wiltshire. We went from Streatham Hill to Richmond, then by back roads to Hounslow and then up to the A4, past Heathrow, before branching off to Datchet and Windsor (and then on to Twyford, Sonning, Caversham, Theale, Newbury, Hungerford and Ramsbury). 

I've ridden to Windsor any number of ways, but although the Lower Shepperton Road has its virtues, going down the A4 was far more fun. No Staines (sorry, but it's less fun than Hounslow), a few river crossings and some riverside bits (if you do Lower Sunbury Road then the best bit is Ferry Road on the return trip), and, best of all, no Kingston!

For £1.50 you can cross the Thames by the foot ferry. I've taken the Cheam and Morden across this http://hammertonsfer...uk/default.aspx


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Oct 2010)

Dellzeqq, you went through Hounslow and lived to tell the tale... yikes!

Am with Mistrals first part, the river route..

Okay, the findings...

If were going via Richmond Park, via Chelsea Embankment/Putney, then the Upper Richmond Road, West Bound is out of action, so the route through Roehamption is the fine alternative. 

The river route around Hampton Court Palace was fine and quite glorious. No worries with ground service. There was some path/road works going on at the beginging but that was it. 

Does anyone want to go past Shepperton Studios? If not, were just divert through Shepperton, after lower Sunbury that is, and hang a right at Chertsey Bridge and along the river till St Aines. 

On approach to Windsor, both me and 'teef are of the reckoning we take a left, Albert Road, Kings Road, up over and past Windsor Castle and over to Eton than the Datchet route. We both got caught out at the roundabout that takes you to Datchet so a slight lapse of concentration, as you have a give way, on a round-a-bout, and your a squashed frog me hearties. Plus that road is the worst of the two evils.

Eton Wick road onwards to just before the Bath Road, A4 is fine. We were chatting a to a fellow cyclist so, looking at Lukesmap, we forgot our turning and carried on up past Marshgate Trading Estate & Burnham instead of Dorney and Taplow.. but am sure that way will be more interesting that the way we took. 

Bourne 'Supremacy' Road to Headsor 'ache' Hill Road and down to Cookham was fine. We did take a wrong turn, but it was a road sign turned the wrong way that caused such distress, no Garmin nor bad map reading to blame. 

Cookham to Cookham Dean and to Lunch was a very nice part of this world. However, tooo many quaint pubs brewing warming and sweet smelling lunch feasts was very distracting, and then rather annoying that we had missed out lunch stop by a few lousy mins...  

Maidenheads a bit, well, shoot, to be honest and I thought I was in Sluff (Slough) for a while what completely disorientated me, nothing whatsoever to do with a liquid lunch. The sooner we get out of there, the better.

This is were we then went off lukesmaps route as I wanted to try an alternative route to Winsdor park. However, I think we should stick to lukes route through Bray & Fifield but this is where I say we should head South-East to Cranbourne rather than through Oakley Green and then drop down to Windsor Great Park rather than through the smoggy towns where we will hit traiffic and stupid one way systems and inpatient bus drivers.. 

After work tonight, am going to reccie that about section and find out what it is like and report back tomorrow. 

However, I hope this all makes sense and please feel free to suggest alternatives as please remember, whats good for me may not be good for others or a group. 

PS. I may still be out Friday night so I could well be very worse for wear and will not have any sense at all.. 

PPS. Next time we have a cycle, can we just all go on an magical mystery tour, no planned routes, no garmins, no maps, we just cycle in one direction, stop and eat when hungry and head back? Much more fun me thinks!


----------



## Norm (11 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> This is were we then went off lukesmaps route as I wanted to try an alternative route to Winsdor park. However, I think we should stick to lukes route through Bray & Fifield but this is where I say we should head South-East to Cranbourne rather than through Oakley Green and then drop down to Windsor Great Park rather than through the smoggy towns where we will hit traiffic and stupid one way systems and inpatient bus drivers..
> 
> After work tonight, am going to reccie that about section and find out what it is like and report back tomorrow.


Take care on the B383 from Winkfield up to the park, Davy. That's a very busy road which passes Legoland, so, as well as carrying all of the commuter traffic south from Windsor, it has a lot of impatient families who just want to get a decent cup of tea. It's only a mile or so but I always ride it northwards because at least I get some benefit from the slope there.

I'd also do Datchet rather than Windsor, even though you do have that one confusing Give Way, although, if you went through Datchet as well as coming back through Winkfield, it would, ironically, mean that "beating the clocks to Windsor" didn't go through Windsor at all. 

Maidenhead is shoot, and that route comes down the Cookham Road which is possibly the shittiest bit of it. I was considering heading back from the pub and following the Lower Cookham Road, which runs through Widbrook Common and alongside the Thames at Boulters, which is a delightful road and was part of my commute. If we didn't travel so far up to Cookham, that would definitely be a preferred route.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Oct 2010)

+1 on Maidenhead. But, pound for pound, Sonning is worse.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> Take care on the *B383* from Winkfield up to the park, Davy. That's a very busy road which passes Legoland, so, as well as carrying all of the commuter traffic south from Windsor, it has a lot of impatient families who just want to get a decent cup of tea. It's only a mile or so but I always ride it northwards because at least I get some benefit from the slope there.
> 
> I'd also do* Datchet rather than Windsor*, even though you do have that one confusing Give Way, although, if you went through Datchet as well as coming back through Winkfield, it would, ironically, mean that "beating the clocks to Windsor" didn't go through Windsor at all.
> 
> *Maidenhead is shoot*, and that route comes down the* Cookham Road which is possibly the shittiest bit of it*. I was considering heading back from the pub and following the Lower Cookham Road, which runs through Widbrook Common and alongside the Thames at Boulters, which is a delightful road and was part of my commute. If we didn't travel so far up to Cookham, that would definitely be a preferred route.



Thanks Norm. 

The B383 was not a problem when we went through it, what was about 4pm.. but I was thinking the same. The only ugly bit was coming into Windsor after then..

Do you mean Windsor rather than Datchet? Yup, indeed. But when do the clocks go back, is it this weekend?

Sure is. Whats your reckoning about coming through Pink'knees' Green and the back streets to Harvest Hill Road takes us till Hibbert road and then into Bray that way? Or was your way suggested along the A4094? Ive done that before and quite liked it. 

Thanks, 

Davy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> I'd also do Datchet rather than Windsor, even though you do have that one confusing Give Way, although, if you went through Datchet as well as coming back through Winkfield, it would, ironically, mean that "beating the clocks to Windsor" didn't go through Windsor at all.




Ah, just re-read what you said and am with you now. Altough, ild still prefer carrying on around to Windsor that way then, 'Windsor road to Kind Edward Ave' than divert through Datchet.


----------



## Norm (11 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> The B383 was not a problem when we went through it, what was about 4pm.. but I was thinking the same. The only ugly bit was coming into Windsor after then..


 That depends which way you go. After you turn left onto the A332, when you first enter the Park, there's a gate on the right called Cranbourne Gate. Cut into the Park there and you are pretty much at the Village and onto the quiet glory which is available on the traffic-free roads inside the Park.



Davywalnuts said:


> Do you mean Windsor rather than Datchet? Yup, indeed. But when do the clocks go back, is it this weekend?


 Nope, I did mean Datchet, but it's kinda 6 vs. 2x3, I'm not bothered either way. 

Of possible interest is that the Albert Road has one of the few decent shared use paths that I know and I use it regularly. Following that, up Sheet Street past the Guildhall and down Thames Street does put you into the middle of Windsor, which is pleasantly traffic-free most of the time.



Davywalnuts said:


> Sure is. Whats your reckoning about coming through Pink'knees' Green and the back streets to Harvest Hill Road takes us till Hibbert road and then into Bray that way? Or was your way suggested along the A4094? Ive done that before and quite liked it.


I was thinking of the A4094, I've just ridden it and it is fairly bloody pretty at this time of year. Pinkneys Green itself isn't too bad but the drag after that through Boyn Hill is a ball-ache unless you cut out to the west and go through Woodlands Park / White Waltham then up the hill to Paley Street. There is some lovely riding round there, Shurlock Row, Binfield, Warfield etc, but it's a fair way out just to avoid a few minutes riding through Maidenhead. TBH, I'd suggest back-tracking to Cookham and following the A4094 then the B3028 and on to Holyport. 

If pictures speak a thousand words, I'll stop writing and hope that this works. 

BTW, Davy, you weren't riding through Cookham at around 1830 today were you? It was getting dark but the chap going the other way was going into the wind at a fair lick when we exchanged greetings. I didn't spot The Zebra but the rider had a shirt with short black and red sleeves.


----------



## redjedi (11 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> PPS. Next time we have a cycle, can we just all go on an magical mystery tour, no planned routes, no garmins, no maps, we just cycle in one direction, stop and eat when hungry and head back? Much more fun me thinks!



I only did the route to give us some idea. We absolutely do not need to stick to it.

I'm terrible with navigation and finding my way around so I need something to help get me from A to B without going via H, S, M and Y before doubling back via Q and X






All these road names being thrown about has already got me confused. I think I hit my peak on page 1 

I've decided I'm going to need better people than me to get us there, it will be a group effort.

Hopefully I can get Mistral or Mark to help from Richmond to Staines, then Davy through to Windsor and beyond (no TECing for you this time) before tapping into Norms local knowledge to get us to Cookham in time for lunch. 

We'll make plans when we're there to get us back to Windsor Park.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Oct 2010)

Hi Norm, 

We dropped down to Windsor via Winkfield and the Winkfield Road to Windsor. I would propose we drop down, half way that is, down Sheet Street and turn into the Windsor Great Park there. I need to do one more check tonight, but I would also propse we drop down through Fifield, after Bray, and along Drift Road to the Mounts Hill Roundabout to get to Sheet St. What you reckon?

I am in complete agreement with you, that after lunch, we go back to Cookham and along the A4094 rather than "through the houses" in skirting Pinkneys Green and Maidenhead. Much prettier and reduces any errors. Maybe we do this by going along Winter Hill Road, hang a left to Choke Lane & Long lane to Cookham Rise rather than a complete back-track, good views too, and we might see some "Hanging Duck" too.. 

Kinda like this:- http://maps.google.c...1,0.339203&z=12 

Ah, no, it wasnt me buddy, I was still in work then, bloody cold last night though!!

Ah, Luke, didnt mean it like that, this has been a really good and fun exercise and has done loads to increase my local knowledge. But think next year when the days are longer, we just wake up, meet up and head out, lotsa fun and not a care in the world.. 

Being I now pretty much know all this route you can use me where ever, no worries.

Edit, ignore this link.


----------



## Norm (12 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> We dropped down to Windsor via Winkfield and the Winkfield Road to Windsor. I would propose we drop down, half way that is, down Sheet Street and turn into the Windsor Great Park there. I need to do one more check tonight, but I would also propse we drop down through Fifield, after Bray, and along Drift Road to the Mounts Hill Roundabout to get to Sheet St. What you reckon?


The only change would be to go through Bray Village and Moneyrow Green rather than up Hibbert Road and along the A330/Ascot Road. 

Hibbert Road is narrow and winding (as the Google car shows), and carries enough rat-traffic that I don't take the kids down there, for instance, as people don't expect to find cyclists and can travel way over the posted limits down there. The A330 is also not good through Holyport (again, you can see this from the Google car, including the horse box) and past Stud Green. It carries lots of traffic, including some large vehicles and it is narrow enough that it's not easy for a car and lorry to pass in places, I don't particularly like throwing a bike into the mix. 

The Upper Bray Road and Holyport Road, in contrast, are wider, straighter and carry only cars.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> The only change would be to go through Bray Village and Moneyrow Green rather than up Hibbert Road and along the A330/Ascot Road.
> 
> Hibbert Road is narrow and winding (as the Google car shows), and carries enough rat-traffic that I don't take the kids down there, for instance, as people don't expect to find cyclists and can travel way over the posted limits down there. The A330 is also not good through Holyport (again, you can see this from the Google car, including the horse box) and past Stud Green. It carries lots of traffic, including some large vehicles and it is narrow enough that it's not easy for a car and lorry to pass in places, I don't particularly like throwing a bike into the mix.
> 
> The Upper Bray Road and Holyport Road, in contrast, are wider, straighter and carry only cars.



Oh, did I link the wrong link? Yeh, I agree, I wasnt intending to go that way though too, for the same reasons. I was looking at going along Monkey Island Lane though Bray and avoiding the A330/Ascot road completely. Me and 'teef got White Van Manned along there.. once was enough... 

Edit:- Balls, just checked that link, not sure why that ones come up, this one should be better. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...1.510719,-0.694456&spn=0.025641,0.054331&z=14


----------



## Aperitif (12 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh, did I link the wrong link? Yeh, I agree, I wasnt intending to go that way though too, for the same reasons. I was looking at going along Monkey Island Lane though Bray and avoiding the A330/Ascot road completely. Me and 'teef got *White Van Manned* along there.. once was enough...



'Get you duckie'! 

Once would have been enough if he had gone past you when your outside thigh was on the upstroke! 
Maybe just edit the 'l' out of clocks and go for a random ride - and cover all the suggestions! 
(Personally I would trust Norm, and make sure he delivers you to the hot tea kiosk at The Obelisk in WGP before it shoves off!)


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> 'Get you duckie'!
> 
> Once would have been enough if he had gone past you when your outside thigh was on the upstroke!
> Maybe just edit the 'l' out of clocks and go for a random ride - and cover all the suggestions!
> (Personally I would trust Norm, and make sure he delivers you to the *hot tea kiosk at The Obelisk* in WGP before it shoves off!)



Ohhh, they do cake? Dont think ive ever stopped off there..

Am sure if my right thigh had caught the WV on the upstroke when the 64cms are just going from relaxed to expansion, then that wvm would have been flipped over, "Go-Go Gadget Shovel" styliee! Shame...


----------



## Norm (12 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Edit:- Balls, just checked that link, not sure why that ones come up, this one should be better. http://maps.google.c...1,0.054331&z=14


   

Have you ridden that way? 

Way back on page 3, I questioned Redjedi's suggestion of Monkey Island Lane because there's about 500m of gravel track there. I've ridden it plenty (it's very close to home for me) but I'd avoid it on a road bike, especially with the gravel that they laid earlier this year. 

That earlier post included this link to the Streetview of the start of the lane, and there's now 2" of gravel on top of that surface.



Aperitif said:


> ...make sure he delivers you to the hot tea kiosk at The Obelisk in WGP before it shoves off!





Davywalnuts said:


> Ohhh, they do cake? Dont think ive ever stopped off there..


Coincidentally, of all the kiosks and shops on the route, that's the one that I always stop at for a brew. Not sure about cake but they do lovely bacon sarnies.


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Oct 2010)

Just home from another reccie ride. Am cold tired and hungry but well chuffed at resisting the lure of all four golden arches on the way home along the bath road, darn things! But the smell of the nestle factory, mmmmmmm!

Sooo.. full update tomorrow!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Oct 2010)

now I need reminding - start, time, place, day?


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Oct 2010)

Okay, am awake and fed now..

So, last nights reccie from Staines to Windsor via Cookham. 
Diverting into Datchet and by-passing Windsor, is just boring... Defo reccomend carrying on around to Windsor via King Edward Ave and over the pretty little bridge into Eton.
Turning off the B3026 at Dorney Village takes us along a nice little lane all the way up to the Bath Road.
Which if we take, any reason why we could not fit in a lap of Dorney Lake? I've never been.
As great as the view was, unless we fancy a bit of cyclocross for about 1km, as it was literally crater after crater, we avoid Amerden Lane after Dorney Lake up to Bath Road. However Marsh Lane was fine.
There seems to be a turning along Marsh Lane that will take us through and along the river there, which if it is not potholey would defo be worth it, as not only is that area nice, but it also then avoids a small section of the Bath Road, and...
It would then lead us up Berry Hill and Cliveden Road, which I througherly enjoyed and was in my mind a better way up to and past Taplow. After the Berry Hill incline, its kinda like a speedy false flat that gentley rises.
The downhill sections through Cliveden and down to Bourne End and very fast so we need to err on caution.
the A4094, Lower Cookham Road was a pleasure again to cycle along so would 100% say we take that route after lunch.
Norm, am sorry for doubting you but I do have a curious mind. Monkey Island Lane is a no go, whats a shame. If you can cycle through deep shingle, then go for it, but I ground to a sudden halt.. not pleasant.. shame none the less..
Upper Bray Road down to Windsor Road was fine.
Cycling briefly along the Windsor Road, which was boring, but then turning right to Fifield along the Fifield Road was in my mind nicer and prettier than going through Holyport and the Holyport Road, and leads us on nicely to Fifield Lane. However, Forest Green Road was equally nice. 6 or one, half a dozen of another really..
Turning left at the end of Fifield Lane and then along Drift Road was fine too, slight incline but it was like that all the way to and along Mounts Hill till Mounts Hill Roundabout.
I love dropping along down and fast too along Sheet Street on the way to Winsdor. I would also say its worth missing the easy turn into Windsor Great Park and carrying to the second gate, if not the slight incline where the road rises again, if only for the view and then double back a few yard to the second gate entrance.
Yes, it does mean we have an incline back into W.G.P. but in my mind, its worth it.
I will check point 5 again on Thurday unless anyone else knows that that turning leads to more craters?

However, hope thats okay and uselful info. 

PS. I did do this in the dark so didnt experience the full views but from what I did see under cloudy moon light, it looked good.


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> now I need reminding - start, time, place, day?



It's on Saturday 16th and as far as I know there is a start at 9am at HPC which is where I intend to be. However I've no idea who else is going or where the other meeting points are (if any)


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Oct 2010)

I make it about 48miles from HPC to the lunch stop. 

So a 9am leave from HPC I would say is pretty much a must. If not a fraction earlier.. say 8:30 as we dont want to miss out on lunch. 

I think Luke did a list and kept tabs on the riders etc.. possibly?


----------



## redjedi (13 Oct 2010)

Excellent work Davy. I'm sure between you and Norm we'll work out a great ride. 



dellzeqq said:


> now I need reminding - start, time, place, day?



Saturday 16th October
Hyde Park Corner
Depart time 9am on the dot (unless everyones happy to get there earlier, 8.30?)

Second meet point is at Runnymede where we pick up Norm.

Cookham Dean by 1pm at the latest to get served lunch.

Riders so far

Redjedi
Norm
Topcat1
Davywalnuts
Mista Preston
martint235
Mark Grant
Mistral
Dellzeqq ( +1?)
User1314 ?
Sig?
Zimzum ?


Norm - PM me your number and I'll let you know when we're leaving HPC. If we make good progress we'll be about 2 hours. Do you have a special spot in Runnymede you want us to meet you?


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> Saturday 16th October
> Hyde Park Corner
> Depart time 9am on the dot (unless everyones happy to get there earlier, 8.30?)
> 
> Zimzum ?




I really hope I can make this one, but no chance I'll get there before 9am, if anything I'll go all Clive and be there 10 minutes late...

In which case I'll be phoning one of you up and chasing you all down!


----------



## Mista Preston (13 Oct 2010)

now in negotiations with the missus as I am now needed on Saturday. Will let you know if I can get out of it


----------



## Norm (14 Oct 2010)

Fantastic report, Davy, I was riding it on your shoulder. 



Davywalnuts said:


> I will check point 5 again on Thurday unless anyone else knows that that turning leads to more craters?


Sadly, craters and lots of them are the order of the day on Amerden Lane. It's a nice cut through, I have used it on the CX bike but I'd say that it was in a worse state, and was longer, than Monkey Island Lane.




redjedi said:


> Norm - PM me your number and I'll let you know when we're leaving HPC. If we make good progress we'll be about 2 hours. Do you have a special spot in Runnymede you want us to meet you?


I was thinking of the Runnymede Tea Rooms, which are just as you leave Runnymede. They are on the left of this view, signposted to the Memorials car park. Will peeps be looking for a coffee break after 2 hours or do we just head off? 

PM is on its way.


----------



## Norm (14 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Which if we take, any reason why we could not fit in a lap of Dorney Lake? I've never been.


Sorry, meant to answer this one too. A lap of the lake is possible, I ride it several times a week and I've ridden round it with the family. There is a good tarmac path on both sides, as coaches use bikes when training rowers on the lake. 

We need to remember that it is private land, though, owned by Eton College and there is often stuff going on there at the weekend but, as a 2.5km long dead straight strip of water which will be the venue for the Olympics in under 2 years, it could be of interest to many.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (14 Oct 2010)

Right I should be ok for this as long as I can catch up on some sleep beforehand, and don't oversleep on the day.

Surviving on 5hrs sleep a night and working up to 14hrs in the darkroom for the past 2 weeks is not very good for me so I could do with a bit of fun.

I may bring cake


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Oct 2010)

Cheers Norm 

Looking at the google maps pic, I can honestly say that it was actually worse than that, those craters were feet deep and spread all accross the width of the lane. I pretty much cycled that stretch one legged with the other leg dangling just above the ground for safety reasons.. Fun, but not a group ride on racing bike fun.. 

I was thinking the tearooms too. Am sure theres works of Art in there some of us could muse over and it could be good for a quick coffee break, time permitting?

Thanks for the details, I for one, would like to do Dorney Lake.. 

Sig, you trooper, we all love you!


----------



## topcat1 (14 Oct 2010)

yes i'll be needing coffee


----------



## Mista Preston (14 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Thanks for the details, I for one, would like to do Dorney Lake..



Was at Dorney Lake on Monday. The place is amazing especially with the sun shining and the rowers are out, it should make a great part to the ride. Looks like I am going to miss this ride now due to family commitments.


----------



## martint235 (14 Oct 2010)

I'm afraid I'm out too. Not feeling too great today and don't think 8 hours of cycling on Sat is likely to help. I'm determined not to miss the Whitstable run next week so I doubt i'll be out at all this weekend.

Hope you all have a great ride.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Oct 2010)

I think I now think I feel a bit like what Dellzeqq does a few does before a fnrttc with the cat feeling off and wet weather looming...


----------



## Norm (14 Oct 2010)

Wet? It looks cold but dry to me. 

Would it help if I suggested leading a slower group for those not wanting to push themselves? There's plenty of short cuts that we could take, missing out on some of the climbs without missing too much of the scenery?


----------



## mistral (14 Oct 2010)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Right I should be ok for this as long as I can catch up on some sleep beforehand, and don't oversleep on the day.
> 
> Surviving on 5hrs sleep a night and working up to 14hrs in the darkroom for the past 2 weeks is not very good for me so I could do with a bit of fun.
> 
> I may bring cake



Sig, it will be great to see you, with or without cake.

I feel sorry for those who can't make it, this was a great ride last year.

Hopefully the weather will be kind to us.

See you all Saturday


----------



## Rebel Ian (15 Oct 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> Was at Dorney Lake on Monday. The place is amazing especially with the sun shining and the rowers are out, it should make a great part to the ride. Looks like I am going to miss this ride now due to family commitments.




Would love to join you guys on this as it's in my neck of the woods but am looking after kids whilst SWMBO is out. However, re Dorney, what part are you thinking of cycling round? Last time I went up there I thought bikes were prohibited?


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Oct 2010)

Dorney sex at noon taxes Yenrod


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Dorney sex at noon taxes Yenrod



Excellent stuff Paul - I remember going out there a couple of years ago and taking a photo for Lee / 'Yenrod' and reversing it for an illustrated thread...wonder what he's doing now. Hello Lee if you're reading, you silly sod!


----------



## Norm (15 Oct 2010)

Rebel Ian said:


> However, re Dorney, what part are you thinking of cycling round? Last time I went up there I thought bikes were prohibited?


 As I pointed out, the Lake is private land and is often used at weekends - I've seen several triathalons there, as well as regattas this year - but they are generally ok about people using it for leisure, as long as they / we are considerate. Indeed, the path closest to the water has signs warning pedestrians about cyclists. 

There's even a sign on NCN route 4 (just past this cattle grid) which could be interpreted to show the NCN4 route taking the northern perimeter road. We'll go in through the main entrance and head down to the water, see what's going on.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2010)

Take That did a video there on Thursday, did they not? Davy, being a body double (or is that double body) for Robbie Williams will be along in a minute to confirm...


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Oct 2010)

i think the take that video was done on the thames and not the lake


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> i think the take that video was done on the thames and not the lake



How could I possibly know, not being a fan...unlike you.


----------



## redjedi (15 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> Fantastic report, Davy, I was riding it on your shoulder.
> 
> Sadly, craters and lots of them are the order of the day on Amerden Lane. It's a nice cut through, I have used it on the CX bike but I'd say that it was in a worse state, and was longer, than Monkey Island Lane.
> 
> ...






topcat1 said:


> yes i'll be needing coffee



I think a coffee and use of their facilities will be on the cards by the time we get there.

Redjedi
Norm
Topcat1
Davywalnuts
Mark Grant
Mistral
Dellzeqq ( +1?)
Sig
Zimzum ?


A small and intimate group should make for good progress. 

Weather is looking good as well. Dry, Sunny but a bit nippy so wrap up warm.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> I think a coffee and use of their facilities will be on the cards by the time we get there.
> 
> Redjedi
> Norm
> ...


no +1 I'm afraid. We're going out tonight and I don't think Susie will be up to it - and she's apparently got to go to Peter Jones to replenish the Kid's stock of Clarins. Or something equally vital.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Oct 2010)

Hi Luke

Know I mentioned that I might be up for this, when I saw you on Sunday. Been trying to shift a chesty cough all week and it just won't quit. I do really need to get some miles under my belt though or will be struggling big-time on the Whitstable ride next Friday...

Will have to see if I feel any better in the morning and make a decision then. I might turn up at HPC by 9am but probably only a 20% chance of this happening. So might see you in the morning but if not hope you all have a great ride!


Cheers,
SD


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Oct 2010)

Am still in office, no way I'll make this tomorrow - sorry guys...


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Oct 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Am still in office, no way I'll make this tomorrow - sorry guys...



Am still in the office too...


----------



## redjedi (15 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am still in the office too...




So I can expect a text in the morning saying your running late then Davy 

We're meeting Mistal at Roehampton gate at 9.30 and Norm in Runnymede tea rooms at 11ish if it helps.


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Oct 2010)

4th night in a row, I need a drink and a sleep!


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2010)

I shall be there! I think! dg'jsh0rsjgnkfsjdl;bnvb9ujwerfivn' ef-g9erzjnxzrwe9gjvkferjitnzfewrfjdi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> So I can expect a text in the morning saying your running late then Davy
> 
> We're meeting Mistal at Roehampton gate at 9.30 and Norm in Runnymede tea rooms at 11ish if it helps.



Haha! Maybe...

Nah, am just home now, bit wet out there, always happens when ive just given the Zebras maine a good shine.. 

Ill probably be passing through yours at about 745.. so make that 8 then.. :-)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (16 Oct 2010)

are we meeting at 8.30 or 9? at HPC


----------



## redjedi (16 Oct 2010)

Morning all


Sig SilverPrinter said:


> are we meeting at 8.30 or 9? at HPC



Between 8.30 and 9. I want us to leave at 9am if we're all there (in body if not in mind)


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Oct 2010)

I am up. Oh, my head!


----------



## Norm (16 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I am up. Oh, my head!


 

Looking forward to meeting everyone later. Ride safe to Runnymede.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Oct 2010)

the posting coherently just goes to show how practice can make perfect. Remember the contract letter after four bottles of white?

This was a great ride. The boys Mark and Dave led us (Sig, Luke and myself) down through Putney and Richmond Park, with Davy and Mick who joined us at Roehampton Gate taking us through Ham, across the lock at Teddington, through Lower Sunbury and along the riverbank at Staines to Ruynnymede. I sort of know this part of the world, thanks to many a Cheam and Morden ride, but they added a few wrinkles, particularly around Barnes that were really sweet. 

Norm joined us at Runnymede - great to meet you, Norm!

A fabulous cup of hot chocolate and one of the best bits of cyclists' cake I've ever had (you could hear the thump it made as it hit your tum) and then on to Windsor, where I had to bid them adieu - I had to help a friend who is taking up cycling at the age of 45 (hurrah!), Dave was taking snaps all morning, which I look forward to seeing.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Oct 2010)

Not long home from what was a fantastic ride. 

We changed the route a bit and pooled our knowledge well culminating in a fantastic view accross Windsor great park, which really was fantastic. Theres going to be many great pics too. 
Thanks again all for a great ride and hope everys got home safe. 

Hello pasta and a couple bottles of red, again, ooops!


----------



## redjedi (16 Oct 2010)

Just got in from a fabulous ride. Well done to Davy to Norm for guiding us round.

Weather was a bit more cloudy than forecast by all the weather channels and websites and a chilly northerly wind. But still very enjoyable.

I'm looking forward to all the pics which should be along as soon as Dave's got home and uploaded them.

A Windsor ride is always worth making the effort for, but perhaps next time we'll do in in the summer.


----------



## Norm (16 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> Norm joined us at Runnymede - great to meet you, Norm!


Likewise, sir, although you are not like the picture I had in my mind.  How did you get on with the cycle training? Do 45 year olds make willing students?

Good to meet everyone today, except Davy but only because I've ridden with him before.  

Thanks to Skywalker for suggesting the ride, and Davy for all of the scouting, a very pleasant ride, even with the diversions (at least one of which was planned in advance  ). It was a good pace, although I apologise for keeping everyone waiting on the hills. I bloody hate hills. 

Getting up to the Copper Horse was fun - usually because I enjoy the view from the base of the monument but this time it because it was hilarious watching three pseudo-CX boys riding up the wet grassy slope.

Thanks to Sig for the fantastic cake. A real boost, that was. 

Thinking back, we visited a few places today. We'd covered Runnymede, Windsor, Eton Rowing Lake, Cookham and the Jolly Farmer before we even turned towards the Great Park. 

I must admit that the ride home was tough. It was only about 10 miles but it was getting chilly and my legs were shot by that stage. I must ride more. Totalled 55 miles, though, so that's the first 50 I've done on that bike.

Oh, and I'm proud to tell Aperitif that we got to the coffee van about 5 minutes before it closed.


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Oct 2010)

To echo the others, a great ride. Well done Luke for instigating it and a good idea to delegate sections of route planning to 'locals', it surley gave us a more interesting ride.
The rain came but wasn't too bad and as Mistral said It gave some wonderful light. The lunch was worth the climb, the beer was cracking! I could have been very tempted to have more than enough, I think we all could.
Windsor Great Park was a revelation for me, even though it is close to home I had never been around it. Wonderful views and very nice surroundings, I must take my everloving for a cycle ride there.
Sigs cherry & almond cake at Saville Gardens rivalled the NT raspberry & coconut Sponge at Runnymede where wehad to turn on our lights and left Norm to make his way home. Mick (Mistral) took a right at Engelfield Green to head for Esher and the rest went to Staines to see Dave & Sig on to the Train which left Luke Davy and I to wend our way home.I split fromm the others at Laleham for a final leg stretch down the A308 to Sunbury and on to home.
A smidgen under 90 miles for me.


----------



## Norm (16 Oct 2010)

Mark Grant said:


> Windsor Great Park was a revelation for me, even though it is close to home I had never been around it. Wonderful views and very nice surroundings, I must take my everloving for a cycle ride there.


 It's a regular ride for me, there's a load of hidden areas in which you won't see anyone else for hours. 

The Royal Landscape also do several leaflets and maps for cycling in the park.

http://www.theroyallandscape.co.uk/attachments/published/2399/Cyclist Leaflet Aug21Ver7FINAL.pdf

http://www.theroyallandscape.co.uk/attachments/published/170/70328 Cycling in Windsor Great Park.pdf

There's usually copies of these at the place we stopped for coffee, but they had only an empty holder there, so print a copy of each out before you go. Basic rule is that you can cycle most places which are paved, but be careful round pedestrians.

If you want a decent coffee, then the restaurant in Savill Gardens do very good snacks and meals, although they are a bit pricey.


----------



## redjedi (16 Oct 2010)

Here's my GPS route for today. just a touch under 90 miles and a healthy average moving speed.

Windsor Route

And I remembered to get my phone out for a few snaps this time. So just a little teaser until Dave get's his loaded up.










Our new support vehicle has been found





Our bikes enjoying the sun, while





We enjoy a well earned beer and food







Sig has a new cake transportation device (yummy!)






The view from the copper horse






Your camera may not be as big Davy, but at least you thighs are (even relaxed)


----------



## topcat1 (16 Oct 2010)

_it was an armwarmer and buff morning_

Which came first the avatar or Norm?




I had a wake up call this morning whilst riding through bushy park psssssssssss

A lovely ride today we rode along the river at staines which was new for me,
the road up to the jolly farmer wasn't as steep as the first time i rode up last year.

Windsor park (we saw a royal) is great, we'll be back and that statue is huge







does it count as a mouseketeer ride if we do less than 100 miles (in day light)?

luke simon mark sig norm mick davy another one for the diary thanks

http://img268.imageshack.us/g/windsorwithluke001.jpg/
http://img268.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=windsorwithluke001.jpg


----------



## gbs (17 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> What's happened gbs?



V unlucky; was in third rank of a multibike pileup. Broken ulna and thumb; clean break, good bones a good fixation says the bone cutter at Charing Cross Hospital.

First faller was a pothole victim so CTC are on the case.

Conclusion: front riders should never relax!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (19 Oct 2010)

[sup][/sup]
thanks guys for a fantastic day, just what I needed after a couple of tough weeks at work.


----------



## Mark Grant (19 Oct 2010)

Some pics....






Bushy Park.






Eton College rowing lake will be used for the Olympics.






Widsor Castle.






Luke.


----------



## davidg (23 Oct 2010)

looks really good. gutted my knee is taking longer to heal than it should...

hope there is something in November or may attempt to organise one myself again!


----------



## Norm (23 Oct 2010)

Just realised that I haven't uploaded any of my offerings...

The Magna Carta memorial




Runnymede and a little piece (approx 1 acre) of America only a few miles from Heathrow...




Davy trying to show exactly how camp George III looks by copying his pose




Well, if you've got a castle, you need to have a decent driveway




Not so much parked as abandoned




Copper Horse, blue sky




Seeking Zebra, found Horse


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Oct 2010)

Just noticed the update, great photos Norm!


----------



## topcat1 (25 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Just noticed the update, great photos Norm!



still waiting for those pics davy


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Oct 2010)

Ahhhh! Ooops, ill get on the case.


----------

